# XLIF Procedures



## kma38 (Dec 14, 2009)

One of our providers will begin performing the NuVasive XLIF procedure, l-spine, in the near future; any suggestions for coding/billing?

thanks!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm told 22558


----------



## sabarinath (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi,
We follow 22630 for XLIF.

Regards,
Sabari L


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Dec 19, 2009)

sabarinath said:


> Hi,
> We follow 22630 for XLIF.
> 
> Regards,
> Sabari L



That is incorrect.  The *PLIF* is reported with *22630*. The XLIF (extreme lateral interbody fusion) is best reported using 22558 and this is also recommended by the AANS.

PLIF= 
http://www.aans.org/Library/Article.aspx?ArticleId=55461


----------

